# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  την γνωμη σας για τον artec ar-7664

## RAFAHL

Γεια σας παιδια ... τι εχετε να πειτε για αυτον συναγερμο ???

----------


## jester7

Επειδή τον δουλεύω μπορώ να πώ οτι είναι τίμιος για τα λεφτά του.Ποιοτικά δεν είναι caddx-paradox αλλά την δουλειά του την κάνει αξιοπρεπώς.....

----------


## RAFAHL

ναι οντως ...αυτα που ειχει ..ενσυρματος ασυρματος ελληνικο μενου lcd πληκτρολογιο αυτοματος τηλεφωνικης κωδικοποιητης με ελληνικεσ οδηγειες και αναφορα στα ελληνικα 16 ενσυρματες ζωνες 24 ασυρματες και στην τιμη των 110 ευρω ειναι τσαμπα πραγμα ...το μονο μοιονεκτιμα που εχει για εμενα ειναι οτι δεν εχει pgm's αλλα θα μπορουσε να εχει εστω και 1 ανοιχτου συλεκτη για την σειρηνα τουλαχιστον αλλα απο θεμα εγκατασταση και χρηση ειναι φοβερος !!!

----------


## jester7

ο καινούργιος ar-64 καθως και ο AR-7668 πλέον έχουν pgm.Το 7664 θεωρείται πλέον υποδυέστερο....το ar-64 δεν το έχω δουλέψει,αλλά το AR-7668 έχει ακόμα καλύτερο value for money απο τον 7664....

----------


## aktis

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν έχει 16 ενσύρματα  η 24 ασύρματα . Εχει κάποια πιστοποίηση ?  Υπάρχουν ευρωπαικής σχεδίασης προιόντα με κάτω απο 100 ευρω πινακας + πληκτρολογιο . Γιατί να τρέχεις σε κινέζικα που δεν ξερεις καν αν κανουν αυτά που λένε στα χαρτιά ...    Υπάρχει site ( κατασκευαστή ) με αναβαθμίσεις στο λογισμικό της κεντρικής μονάδας ; Υπάρχει εγγύηση αντικατάστασης ; Ολόκληρο πλαίσιο προσπάθησε να πουλήσει κινεζιες και απ οτι κατάλαβα δεν τραβήξανε ...
και τι να το κάνεις το GSM αν δεν υποστηρίζει σύνδεση GPRS με κέντρο λήψης σημάτων ...
Και τι να τα κανεις τα ασύρματα πχ όταν δέν έχουν έλεγχο από το κεντρικο σύστημα κάθε χ λεπτά  ( αμφιδρομα )  ή δεν έχουν έλεγχο για jamming  και άμα το βάλει ο κλέφτης σε ενα κουβα νερό δεν θα βγαλει κιχ ...

----------


## RAFAHL

πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα που λες αλλα αν ειναι να κανει 100 και να κανει καλα την δουλεια του γιατι οσο τον εχω δουλεψει προβληματα 0 ... ειναι πιο φτηνος απο τος αλλους και πολυ ευελικτος απο το να βαλει καποιος cadd technoalarm inim και δεν ξερω και εγω τι .... ενωειται οτι δεν μπενει σε τραπεζες και τετοια αλλα για το σπιτι η το καταστημα ειναι πολυ καλος πιστευω !!!

----------


## RAFAHL

> ο καινούργιος ar-64 καθως και ο AR-7668 πλέον έχουν pgm.Το 7664 θεωρείται πλέον υποδυέστερο....το ar-64 δεν το έχω δουλέψει,αλλά το AR-7668 έχει ακόμα καλύτερο value for money απο τον 7664....



θαναση ... μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου στειλεις καποια links με τους καινουργιους ar-64 και ar-7668 να τους μελετισω και εγω λιγο ???

----------


## jester7

για τον 7668 υπάρχει http://www.meiantech.com/download/pdf3/fc-7668.pdf.για τον ar-64 δεν έχω βρει κάτι online αλλά και δεν τον έχω πάρει ακόμα στα χέρια μου....

----------


## aktis

Νομιζω αρκετη διαφήμιση κάναμε στην κινεζια , τελικα εχει τιποτα πιστοποιησεις  ? η ειναι την Κυριακή  χαρά και την Δευτέρα λύπη . Εγω πάντος κινεζια 
( και ακριβότερη απο ευρωπαικά πιστοποιημένα προιόντα )  που εχει να ενημερώσει το site της απο το 2012 , δεν θα έβαζα ούτε στο κοτέτσι μου .
http://meiantech.com/      μοιαζει σε roiscok σε βρεφικη ηλικια

----------


## RAFAHL

και ομως εχουν βγει πολυ καλοι μεχρι στιγμης ... βεβαια θα το διξει και ο χρονος !!! εγω για τον ar-7664 που εχω δουλεψει δεν εχω παραπονο κανει την δουλεια του πολυ καλα οσο θα την εκανε και ενας sigma πχ.

----------


## aktis

Ραφαήλ , χωρις παρεξηγηση , τι μια ρωτας να μαθεις  και την άλλη επιμένεις οτι είναι καλοί .....
Ολοι αυτοί οι φτηνοι ασύρματοι συναγερμοί  (http://meiantech.com/   γνωστοι και ως focus και clever στο skroutz !!! ) *δεν εχουν αμφίδρομο radio* ,encryption  κλπ ...  το radio τους ειναι σαν τα φτηνιαρικα τηλεκοντρολ   για κουδουνια και γκαραζοπορτες 
Αποτέλεσμα είναι οτι το κεντρικό panel δεν μπορει να ξερει ποτέ αν ενα ασύρματο αισθητηριο ειναι μεσα σε ενα κουβα νερο πχ  η εχει φαει μια με ενα σφυρι η έχει ταπωθεί με ένα jammer 433 Mhz και τελος παντων αν ζει η εχει πεθανει ... παρα ίσως μετα απο 8 η 24 ώρες που δεν θα εχει πάρει κανένα σήμα  απο το αισθητήριο ....   ( τέτοια συστήματα δημιουργούν ψευδαίσθηση ασφάλειας ...  σε κάποιον που δεν ξέρει οτι υπάρχουν και καλύτερα !!!  ) 
Φαντάζομαι οτι δεν εχεις κανει κανενα απο αυτα τα test .... 
Πως τους συγκρίνεις   με επωνυμα προιόντα με πιστοποιηση Level 2 και level3 ?  ( jablotron , inim κλπ ? ) ΑΠΛΆ δεν συγκρίνονται ...  είναι ανόμοια προιόντα !

----------


## RAFAHL

φιλε μου εγω τον εχω δοκιμασει στην πραξη εγω δεν ρωταω για να μαθω εγω ρωταω για γνωμες που εχετε εσεις απο αυτον τον συναγερμο ..... φυσικα και κανει τεστ σε ολα τα ασυρματα αισθητηρια του (βεβαια δεν ξερω για τα τηλεκοντρολ) αλλα σε μαγνιτικες και ρανταρ κανει και αν υπαρχει προβλημα αναβει το trouble

----------


## aktis

Δεν είπα οτι δεν κάνει τέστ , σε ρώτησα κάθε πότε κάνει τέστ και πόσο έξυπνο είναι αυτό το τεστ  !!! 

Μπορείς να μας φωτογραφήσεις το εσωτερικό από μια παγίδα να δούμε τι τεχνολογία έχει ? 

Και για να μη μπλέκουμε με λεπτομέρειες  , σου στελνω ενα μικρο μόνο απόσπασμα απο το τι λέει ο κατασκευαστής για το καινούριο  μοντέλλο το 7668 ( αν εσυ ισχυρίζεσαι οτι ο συναγερμος κανει παραπάνω πράγματα απο αυτα που λέει ο κατασκευαστής , ευχαρίστως να μας τα παρουσιάσεις ! )
Μπορεί να είμαι χαζός και να μη καταλαβαίνω καλά , αλλα *εδώ λέει ξεκάθαρα οτι δεν είναι αμφίδρομο το αισθητήριο*  ( δεν κάνει polling έλεγχο το κεντρικό σύστημα , απλά περιμένει να επιβεβεώσει ότι εχει διακοπή λήψης ... μετα απο ΧΧ ώρες ) 
Λέει λοιπόν με απλά λογια για το αισθητήριο ... , πως άμα σωθεί η μπαταρία ή άμα ο κλέφτης του ρίξει μια με ενα σφυρί ή το πλακώσει με ενα jammer ή το ξεκολλήσει απο τον τοίχο και το πάρει μαζί του βόλτα ( για να το πετάξει μέσα σε ένα σκουπιδοτενεκέ  ή να το κάψει ) ... *το κενρικό σύστημα θα το καταλάβει μετα απο 4 ώρες* . Σε 4 ώρες ένας καλός κλέφτης έχει κλέψει μισό χωριό !!! Το ξανα λέω λοιπόν !!!   Τέτοια συστήματα δημιουργούν ψευδαίσθηση ασφάλειας ...  σε κάποιον (ανενημέρωτο πελάτη ) που δεν ξέρει οτι υπάρχουν και καλύτερα !!!





αυτο δεν ειναι επίσης δικό σου ?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post632662
έλεγες ....         απεθιγε εντελος τις :roisckok artec(μονο για  ασυρματη χρηση για  ενσυρματοι εχουν βγει πολυ καλα) bosch...και γενικα  ολους τους  φτηνιαρικους που πανω στον χρονο θα τουσ ξιλοσεις !!!      Αρα συμφωνείς μαζί μου , τουλάχιστον για το ασύρματο κομμάτι ....

----------


## RAFAHL

συμφωνω μαζι σου απλος εγω λεω για κατι φτηνο και ενσυρματο παντα το ξερω οτι ειναι μαπα τελιος τα ασυρματα της artec ασυρματα για εμενα μακραν καλυτερα ειναι caddx και jablotron !!!!

----------


## tsitax69

Απο την δικια μου εμπειρια..μια χαρα κανει την δουλεια του και αυτος της Artec  7664 αλλα και πολυ αποδεδειγμενα με πιστοποιησεις και εγγυηση και γενικοτερα απροβληματιστη λειτουργια ο GSM TCS-3 o οποιος εχιε και αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια και ελγχο επαφων απο 01-24 ωρες και πολλα πολλα αλλα που οι cad και rois και διαφοροι θα ζηλευαν..

----------


## picdev

> Απο την δικια μου εμπειρια..μια χαρα κανει την δουλεια του και αυτος της Artec  7664 αλλα και πολυ αποδεδειγμενα με πιστοποιησεις και εγγυηση και γενικοτερα απροβληματιστη λειτουργια ο GSM TCS-3 o οποιος εχιε και αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια και ελγχο επαφων απο 01-24 ωρες και πολλα πολλα αλλα που οι cad και rois και διαφοροι θα ζηλευαν..



φίλε μου έχω εμπειρία απο το θρυλικό μοντέλο της sigma mc-08, 20 χρόνια σχεδόν απροβλημάτιστης λειτουργίας ,
τώρα λέω να τον αλλάξω μόνο και μόνο για να βάλω παραπάνω ζώνες έτσι και αλλιώς ο πίνακας είναι φτηνός .
Αλλά πόσα θα γλιτώσει ο πελάτης? 50ε-100ε ? απο τα 1000 που θα δώσει?
για να πάρει κάτι που δεν έχει υποστήριξη και δεν ξέρει πόσο θα σε βγάλει?
Εδώ στο φόρουμ αν ψάξεις θα δείς πόσους που έχουν ξυλώσει ROISCOK , το πολύ σε ένα χρόνο,
το τρέξιμο στο πελάτη δεν το βαριέσαι?? δεν σου τρώει χρήμα ?
εκτός αν πουλάς τις κινέζικες μπακατέλες και έχεις μπει για διαφήμιση

----------


## picdev

βρήκα και το μαγαζί σου, βλέπω πουλάς φουλ κινέζικη σαβούρα και ακριβά μάλιστα  :Lol: 
220e to κινέζικο  ? :Lol:  είναι και ειδική προσφορά.......

tsitax69@hotmail.com
http://mac-whosale.webnode.gr/%CF%80...CF%84%CE%B1-1/

----------


## tsitax69

> βρήκα και το μαγαζί σου, βλέπω πουλάς φουλ κινέζικη σαβούρα και ακριβά μάλιστα 
> 220e to κινέζικο  ? είναι και ειδική προσφορά.......
> 
> tsitax69@hotmail.com
> http://mac-whosale.webnode.gr/%CF%80...CF%84%CE%B1-1/



1o Δεν εχω μαγαζι...το site αν και το ειδες αλλα ουτε που καταλαβες τι ειναι ...ειναι δοκιμαστικο site το οποιο ποτε δεν ανεβηκε και δεν υλοποιηθηκε..και στο κατω κατω τι σχεση εχει αυτο με αυτο που εγραψα εγω.αν θες απαντησε σε αυτο που εγραψα και μην λες αρλουμπες και πραγματα τα οποια δεν ισχυουν.

----------


## aktis

Μεγάλη ευκαιρία ( για τον εμπορο ) Το παίρνει 450 CNY λιανική  , 60 euro και το πουλάει 2, 3, 4 φορες παραπάνω , ανάλογα με το θύμα 
Φαντάσου να αγόραζες ενα motherboard αντι για 60 ευρω , 150 και να σου λέγανε οτι ειναι προσφορα απο 200 στα 150 !

http://s.taobao.com/search?q=focus+7...obaoz_20141124

Ο κάθε εισαγωγέας βαζει και τα αρχικα του στο μοντελλο , φτιάχνει και ενα δικό του brandname , και αντε μετα να βρεις ποιο ειναι το αρχικό κινέζικο  ...
( ευτυχώς κρατάνε τον αριθμο του μοντελλου !!! )

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/303/synagerm...keyphrase=7664


Μου αρέσει πάντως που μερικοί επιμένουν και για two way radio παγίδες με 4 ευρώ !!! ( 30 CNY )
http://s.taobao.com/search?q=md+210r...obaoz_20141124

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται για κανα container  , εχω ανθρωπό μου στην Shenzhen να του βρω και καλύτερες τιμές ! Εμένα πάντως ακόμα να μου απαντήσουν σε απορίες απο την Focus 
ενώ τουλάχιστον στην Roiscock  απαντήσανε την ίδια μέρα .

----------


## tsitax69

Φυσικα και εινι μεγαλη ευκαιρια διοτι κανει ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια που κανουν η επωνυμοι με  πολυ μικρο κοστος. Βεβαια η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα ειναι αισθητη. Εμενα με ζητουσαν 1100 ευρω για το  σπιτι μου και χωρις GSM και ασυρματα χειρηστηρια και ξήλωμα ολα τα σοβατεπιά και θερμοκολησεις. Τον αγορασα απ'εξω και χωρις ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις τον περασα με μερακι και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος εδω και 2.5 χρονια και με gsm και ολα και μου βγηκε γυρω στα 370. Γιυατο και μπηκα στο τρυπακι να κανω ενα eshop πραγμα το οποιο δεν υλοποιυθηκε ποτε διοτι δεν εχω τις γνωσεις ουτε ειμαι του επαγγελματος. Τωρα αμα παρεξηγήθηκε ο Picdev επειδη πουλαει τους δικους του συναγερμους ,δεν φταιω εγω,αλλα οχι να μην λεμε και την γνωμη μας προς θεου. 

Τελικα απο το μαμα site της εταιρείας που εγραψες καταλαβα οτι τον αγορασα πιο ακριβα , οποτε φαντασου τι παρτι γινεται. Παντος τωρα τελευταια ολο και περισσοτερα μαγαζια (ακομα και επωνυμα) πλασαρουν τον ιδιο σαν "πρωτο" τους συναγερμο. Κινεζια κινεζια αλλα μεσα στην κριση ο καθενας την τσεπη του κοιταει.

Αλήθεια το two-way τι ακριβως κανει? δεν ειανι το ειδιο με την αφιδρομη επικοινωνια?

----------


## aktis

> Φυσικα και εινι μεγαλη ευκαιρια διοτι κανει ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια που κανουν η επωνυμοι με  πολυ μικρο κοστος. Βεβαια η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα ειναι αισθητη. 
> Αλήθεια το two-way τι ακριβως κανει? δεν ειανι το ειδιο με την αφιδρομη επικοινωνια?



Ε όχι και να λέμε οτι κανει την ιδια ακριβώς δουλεια !!! Ευκαιρια για τον εμπορο ειναι , όχι για τον πελάτη που παίρνει τη σαβούρα . Ειναι σαν αυτα που πουλαγε προπερσι το πλαισιο , καταλάβαν τι σαβούρα ήταν και δεν τα ξαναπουλάνε !!!!  Ειναι μέρα με την νύχτα  ενα πιστοποιημένο προιόν  level 2 ή level 3 και μια κινεζιά . Αμα σου ριξει λιγο οινοπνευμα ο κλέφτης στην επαφη και την κάψει , ο συναγερμός σου θα το καταλάβει μετα απο 4 ώρες !  Διαβασε πριν στο 13 ...   Η ποιότητα δεν ειναι ποσο καλά πλαστικά έχει , είναι πόσο εύκολα παραβιάζεται !!!

A , και το taobao ειναι το κινέζικο ebay για όσους δεν ξέρουν , θυγατρικη της alibaba , aliexpress κλπ . Στο έβαλα να δεις ποσο κανει ο focus στην Κίνα ...  να δεις τι μεγαλη "ευκαιρια" αγόρασες !!!

----------


## tsitax69

> Αμα σου ριξει λιγο οινοπνευμα ο κλέφτης στην επαφη και την κάψει , ο συναγερμός σου θα το καταλάβει μετα απο 4 ώρες !



Να σου πω την αληθεια να ριξω οινοπνευμα στην επαφη δεν το εχω δοκιμασει. Αλλα μολις μια μαγνητικη ανοιξει (ειτε παραθυρο ειτε πορτα) ο συναγερμος κατευθειαν  εμφανιζει fault καθως και δεν σε αφηνει τα τον οπλισεις. Μολις κλεισουν ολες οι επαφες τοτε το καταλαβαινει και μπορεις να οπλισεις. Επισης εχει tamper σε καθε επαφη και ρανταρ(στο καλυμα) Η σειρηνα και η κονσολα εχουν και στο καπακι απο πισω. Επισης εχει ελεγχο επαφων για την κατασταση τους(απωλεια σηματος,χαμηλη μπαταρια) απο *1 ωρα εως 24*. Τωρα αμα καποιος καταφερει και ξηλωσει απο μεσα ολόκληρη την επαφη για να μην ενεργοποιηθει το tamper 1ον θα εμφανισει fault και 2ον αν παρει και τον μαγνητη μαζι με το κοματι απο το κουφωμα ή να ξεκολλησει το ρανταρ με τον σοβα μαζι,χωρις να ανοιξει την επαφη θα το καταλαβει μετα απο *1 ωρα* λογω απωλειας σηματος ή στο εμεσως επομενο οπλισμα.

Και παλι αυτα που γραφω τα λεω συμφωνα με τον δικο μου συναγερμο. Δεν γνωριζω τι παραπανω μπορει να προσφερουν οι επωνυμοι σε αυτο το θεμα(απωλεια σηματος κτλ), ο οποιος ποτε μα ποτε δεν εδωσε ψευδη συναγερμο,ποτε δεν κολλησε,ποτε δεν κολλησε το gsm ειτε η ειδοποιηση μεχρι στιγμης οσο αφορα το κοψιμο ρευαμτος κτλ

----------


## aktis

Φίλε μου,  ειτε με πιστευεις ειτε οχι , η τεχνολογία που εχει μέσα ο συναγερμός σου ειναι κατι τετοιο αλλα αντι για φώτα εχει μια σειρήνα !
http://www.amazon.com/Vktech-Wireles...dp/B00F89ZJ5E/

http://www.amazon.com/LED-Concepts%C...ref=pd_cp_hi_0

Μόνος σου το ειπες οτι αν "παθει" κατι η επαφη  ο συναγερμος θα το καταλάβει μετα απο 1 ώρα 
Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικα όμως παραπάνω τις οδηγίες του συναγερμου θα δεις οτι για την ακριβεια θα το καταλάβει μεχρι και 4 ωρες αργότερα ή καθόλου .
Το οτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις επισης οτι ακόμα και αν "καταφέρει"  και στείλει alarm η επαφη  αυτο δεν συνεπάγεται οτι αυτο θα "παει" αυτόματα  100% και στον δέκτη , αυτο ειναι ενα άλλο ακομα θέμα 
Αν εσυ θελεις να νομιζεις οτι αυτο ειναι ασφαλές συστημα συναγερμου , δικαιωμα σου 
Για μια κινέζικη εταιρια με μεγαλες πωλήσεις δεν ειναι προβλημα οι μερικες χιλιάδες ευρω που χρειάζονται για να πάρει μια πιστοποιηση EN50131 grade 2 , 3, 4 κλπ .... 
Δεν το κανει για να γλυτωσει μερικα χιλιαρικα , πολυ απλα απευθύνεται σε αγορα χαμηλότερων προδιαγραφών και απλώς ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να την πάρει !!!

Δεν θελω να μπω σε λεπτομερειες γιατι μας διαβαζουν και κλέφτες ...,  αν επιμενεις στειλε μου pm να σου τηλεφωνησω να στο εξηγησω 
η αν έχεις καποιο φίλο σου Αθηνα δέχομαι την προκληση να στον παραβιασω εγω  (αφου μου επιτρεψει ο φίλος σου !!! ) χωρις να χτυπήσει καθόλου ο συναγερμός  ...

----------


## picdev

tsitax69  επειδή με κατηγόρισες οτι πουλάω συναγερμούς και έχω μερικές χιλιάδες ποστ παραπάνω απο σένα,
*μπορείς να ρωτήσεις όσους με ξέρουν προσωπικά έδώ στο φόρουμ αν εμπορεύομαι συναγερμούς όπως εσύ 

σου παραθέτω 2 αγγελίες που έχεις βάλει στο car.gr 

*http://www.car.gr/parts/view/5622132/




> Αναλαμβάνουμε την Ρύθμιση, Τοποθέτηση και εγκατάσταση του συναγερμού σας από έμπειρο προσωπικό μας.
> 
> Μπορούμε να σας δείξουμε και φωτογραφίες από τις εγκαταστάσεις που έχουμε κάνει.
> 
> e-Mac Stores.
> 
>  και στο facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/E-Mac...66?sk=timeline
> Σταυρούπολη Θεσσαλονίκης



*Μπήκες στο φορουμ για διαφήμιση κινεζικης σαβούρα, 
Να σου θυμήσου ότι απευθύνεσαι σε τεχνικό φόρουμ και όχι στις γριούλες που πουλάς τη κινέζικη σαβούρα!

καλά κάνεις αλλά μην μας περνάς για χαζούς, 
και στη τελική με 350ε αγοραζεις VISONIC ασύρματο και όχι το κινέζικο

*http://www.car.gr/parts/view/5622132/*


*

----------


## tsitax69

Τελικα Ακη  εσυ φαινετε οτι εισαι κολλημενος για τα καλα. Απαντας παντα  προσωπικα και οχι επι του θεματος ,ενω εγω εκανα καποιες ερωτησεις και αναφερθηκα σε ενα προιον και την λειτουργια του.Συνεχιζεις να νομιζεις οτι σε κατηγορησα(χαχα αν ειναι δυνατον,που εγραψα κατι τετοιο?). Τι να σου πω. Οτι εχεις κανει  μερικες χιλιαδες ποστ παραπανω καλα εκανες και τα εκανες γιατι οπως φαινετε εισαι του επαγγελαμτος. Σε αλλα site εχω κανει σιγουρα και εγω πολλα περισσοτερα απο σενα(λεει κατι αυτο?).
Τσπα για να μην μακρηγορουμε και χανουμε χρονο τσαμπα,το οτι ανεβασα καμποιες αγγελιες με το email μου το οποιο μπηκες στο κοπο να ψαξεις σαν πρακτορας του fbi το εκανα για λογαριασμο του θειου μου που ειναι 48 χρ παλιος ηλεκτρονικος και δεν εχει ιδεα περι internet o ανθρωπος(την επομενη φορα που θα ανεβασω κατι απο αυτο το mail θα ζητησω την αδεια σου). Ψαξε κιαλλο με αυτο το mail θα βρεις χιλιαδες αγγελιες στα τοσα χρονια(απο psp,μηχανακια,τηλεφωνα μεχρι οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις.ελεος ρε φιλε,ελεος) Λες να ειαμι τοσο χαζος και να μπηκα εδω  να πλασαρω προιον σε τετοιου ειδους forum.α.χαχα?!αν ηταν ετσι θα το επαιζα πολυ καλυτερα πιστεψε με.Δεν κρυβομαι ουτε κρυφτηκα. Πληροφοριες ηθελα για το ποσο ασφαλες ειανι αυτο το προιον και γενικοτερα την αξιοπιστια του,κατι το οποιο μου εδωσε να καταλαβω ο χρηστης aktis και αλλοι. Εσυ το μονο που εκανες ηταν να βρεις απο που ηρθα τι πουλαω και καλα,να με επιδειξεις και οτι αλλο μπρορουσες να βρεις εκτος  απο το να "βοηθησεις-απαντησεις" σε καποια ερωτηματα..Κακως σου απολογουμαι κιολας αλλα δεν εχω κατι να φοβηθω. 

Αν ειναι να κανεις ενα ποστ σε ενα φορουμ και να σε περνουν απο το κεφαλι..ωραιος εισαι picdev.. στο 16 μου απαντας και στο 17 και τα επομενα μου επιτειθεσαι λες και εγω δεν ξερω τι σου εκανα προσωπικα.

Τσπα θα στειλω πμ στο aktis να μου εξηγησει καποια θεματα που μου εγραψε παραπανω,μπας και βρουμε καμια ακρη τελικα και κατατοπιστουμε. Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου picdev .Κατατοπιστικοτατος. απο τις 10 πανατησεις σου οι 9 ηταν επιθετικες κατα προσωπικο,χωρις ουσια και απαντηση στο ερωτημα και μπραβο σου ναι εισαι πολυ καλυτερος απο ολους ποσο απο εμενα με τα 3500 ποστ σου. αυτο σου δινει το δικαιωμα να κατακρινεις τον καθενα ξεχωριστα και να κατηγορεις οποιον εσυ θελεις. Συγνωμη που εγραψα μεσα σε αυτο το forum. Δεν θα το ξανακανω!!

----------


## picdev

πές στο θείο σου να προτιμίσει τους VISONIC , κοίτα τιμές , 30ε-40ε το ραντάρ και δεν ειναι κινέζικοι! είναι απο το ισραίλ, εταιρεία που είναι χρόνια στο χώρο, δεν είναι και νο1 σε ποιότητα αλλά  σίγουρα καμία σχέση με τους κινέζικους!
Δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω κάποιον να πουλάει 350ε έναν συναγερμό που κοστίζει 50 :Lol:  και δεν θέλει και εγκατάσταση,
τόσα λεφτά πληρώνεις για εγκατάσταση κανονικού συναγερμού με μερεμέτια μαζί, δεν το λέω για σένα για το θείο σου το λέω.
Οπως και να χει βοήθησα κάποιον που θα κάνει αναζήτηση στο google και δεν θέλει να βάλει ακριβό ασύρματο συναγερμό να αγοράσει έναν VISONIC

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/303/synagerm...phrase=visonic

----------


## tsitax69

> πές στο θείο σου να προτιμίσει τους VISONIC , κοίτα τιμές , 30ε-40ε το ραντάρ και δεν ειναι κινέζικοι! είναι απο το ισραίλ, εταιρεία που είναι χρόνια στο χώρο, δεν είναι και νο1 σε ποιότητα αλλά  σίγουρα καμία σχέση με τους κινέζικους!
> Δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω κάποιον να πουλάει 350ε έναν συναγερμό που κοστίζει 50 και δεν θέλει και εγκατάσταση,
> τόσα λεφτά πληρώνεις για εγκατάσταση κανονικού συναγερμού με μερεμέτια μαζί, δεν το λέω για σένα για το θείο σου το λέω.
> Οπως και να χει βοήθησα κάποιον που θα κάνει αναζήτηση στο google και δεν θέλει να βάλει ακριβό ασύρματο συναγερμό να αγοράσει έναν VISONIC
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/c/303/synagerm...phrase=visonic



Αυτο αν μου απαντουσες απο την αρχη καλε μου ανθρωπε δεν θα το περιπλεκαμε το ολο θεμα.
Ευχαριστω θα το κοιταξω. Μηπως υπαρχει και καποιος αντιπρ. στην Βορειο Ελλαδα διοτι απο οτι εψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι. (δεν εννοω τους χονδρεμπορες stavrianos,mimkos,ktl)

----------


## arion63

http://www.artion-sec.gr/index.php?o...y&id=1&lang=el
αυτός είναι αντιπρόσωπος αλλα δεν μιλάει με πελάτες μονο με τεχνικούς ζητάει  αρ άδειας  διεύθνηση και τα λοιπά και άμα τον ρωτήσεις για έγκυση σου λέει ότι σου είπε ο εγκαταστάτης .τώρα άμα αυτό είναι σωστό για έναν αντιπρόσωπο τι να πω δηλαδή άμα μετανάστευση ο τεχνικός που στο έβαλε κλαις τα λεφτά σου η θα σου στήλη δικό του με χρέωση και ας είναι στην έγκυση

----------


## arion63

ο ΑR 7664 τι δούλα του την κάνει σαφώς υπάρχουν καλύτερη δεν το αμφισβητεί  κανεις
από προσωπική εμπειρία σε 1 χρόνο 2 σφάλματα με ζώνη την πρώτη φορα ενώ ήταν κλειστή βάρεσε συναγερμός, την έβλεπε κλειστή όταν άνοιγες την πόρτα επανήλθε με καινούρια ρύθμιση  η 2 φορα radar το βλέπει ενεργό έβαλα απευθείας αντίσταση πάλι ανοιχτό το βλέπει ενώ την μπαταρία την έβγαλε προβληματική και ήταν όντως
και να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο τίποτα σε αυτό τον κόσμο δεν υπάρχει με απόλυτη ασφάλεια οποτε μην λέμε αυτό είναι μάπα και αυτό είναι καλλο όλα τα συστήματα ασφαλειας είναι απλά για να τον καθυστερήσουν και τίποτε παραπάνω το ένα σε καθυστερεί 10' και το άλλο 30' όπως και η κλειδαριές
*Θεσσαλονίκη*https://www.it-alarm.gr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=25  2&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1801&option=com_v  irtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

----------


## katrismilos

Γενικά: Πολύ καλό μηχάνημα για το κόστος του. Ενσωματωμένος απλός τηλεφωνητής με πολύ καλή ποιότητα στα ελληνικά ηχογραφημένα μηνύματα. Ενσωματωμένος ασύρματος δέκτης με πολύ οικονομικά και μεγάλης εμβέλειας αισθητήρια. Πολύ καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής των τηλεχειριστηρίων. Γρήγορος προγραμματισμός από το πληκτρολόγιο, δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού εξ αποστάσεως από τον εγκαταστάτη μέσω DTMF, περιγραφή ζωνών στα ελληνικά.

Μειονεκτήματα: Έλλειψη λειτουργίας INSTANT (στην βραδινή όπλιση, η είσοδος έχει πάντα χρονοκαθυστέρηση). 
Δεν λειτουργεί ο έλεγχος τηλεφωνικής γραμμής το οποίο σημαίνει ότι δεν σε ειδοποιεί με κάποιο alarm στο πληκτρολόγιο όταν υπάρχει δολιοφθορά στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή. 
Μέτρια ποιότητα κατασκευής του πληκτρολογίου.
Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγής των εργοστασιακών ηχογραφημένων μηνυμάτων (η αναγγελία του συναγερμού γίνεται με απλή αναφορά της ζώνης π.χ "Ζώνη 1")

----------


## navar

δούλεψα και εγώ κάποια κομματάκια απο αυτούς , μπήκαν σε πελάτες που ήθελαν να βάλουν ΣυναγερμΜπαστουνι του καρατζαφέρη η κάτι τέτοιο στην πόρτα.
και αυτοκόλητες ΣυναγερμοΠαγίδες εκ κινας στα παράθυρα , αυτές που κλείνουν με το διακοπτάκι απο δίπλα.
οπότε το Budget δεν άφηνε περιθώρια για να κοιτάξουμε αλλα μηχανήματα !
μπήκαν κανονικά ενσύρματοι.μεχρι στιγμής πάνε πολύ πολύ καλά χωρίς προβλήματα.

τίμιο μηχάνημα φαίνεται για τα λεφτά του

----------


## konstadina

καλησπέρα, μήπως γνωρίζετε αν μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να επανασυνδέσω απομακρυσμένα την τηλεφωνική διαχείριση σε artec 64?
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

